

The insidious message of Disney and Nickelodeon - snake117
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/07/messages-nickelodeon-disney/395303/#disqus_thread?single_page=true

======
gay_genocide
It's about acceptance of mediocrity, crushing independent thought, early
sexualization -- in order to train their consuming habits.

